# Cockpit of Polikarpov I-15 bis



## JPGG (Mar 27, 2008)

Hello,
My name is Juan Pedro and am a great Polikarpov lover. Im also a rc builder and flyer; some time ago I started to build a scale 1:5 I15-bis Polikarpov like the one in Duxford but in spite of having looked for all the possible information about these planes in 2 years, I have been unable to find good and detailed cockpit pictures of the I-15bis of Duxford. I need them to make a scale finish in my model.
I'm also trying to find the colours (FS references) with which the plane was painted, this seems also an impossible objective for a simple rc enthusiast. That's why I ask all of you for help and would very much appreciate any possible help about the 2 issues. Regards.

Juan Pedro


----------



## Wurger (Mar 27, 2008)

Hallo Mate,
There was somone's request for the same on the forum.There is a link.Unfortunately we couldn't find pics of the particular plane but I hope that these will help you a bit.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aircraft-picture-requests/polikarpov-i-15-bis-cockpit-11575.html


----------



## JPGG (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks Wurger


----------



## Wurger (Mar 27, 2008)

You are welcome.


----------

